# need help?



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thought I would throw myself out there and help in any way possible.I am a disabled veteran that just moved to the Pensacola area. I am always at home 24/7. 
I am available and willing to work for a little cash. I can run your errands, watch and feed your pets, pick up your mail (for those who travel out of town) etc...Also,my daughter, who is 17 could watch your kids at our home if you want to go out on a date or just spend time alone. 
I am also available to do light construction work with my brother in law(sheetrock, paint, small tile work, small roofing jobs, gutter cleaning etc...). My brother in law has years of experience in the construction business and he is out of work at the moment. 
I am in the Pensacola area near Hwy 29 and East Ten Mile Rd. I am willing to travel 10-15 miles away. If you have any questions or concerns shoot me a PM..

Thanks
Willie


----------

